# Get Battlefield 3™ FREE* with select AMD products



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

*amd-member.com/Newsletters/AMDGame/Nov11_Battlefield3.html
*sites.amd.com/us/game/shop/Pages/battlefield-3-bundle.aspx


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Are older purchases eligible too?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

dont think so skud 

but how to avail this offer?


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

If you are a Sapphire Select Gold member, and live in EU, USA, Canada and Malayasia there's a chance to win a copy of game along with 6970 BF3 Edition. Don't know what are the other chances. I have gotten BFBC2 along with Vietnam expansion as part of this. Don't know if similar offer will be extended for BF3 or not.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think it is limited to select countries and.."SAPPHIRE Select Club members who register their SAPPHIRE graphics card automatically become Gold members". Gold members are eligible to such free games/software offers.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dont think so skud
> 
> but how to avail this offer?


register for SAPPHIRE select club.


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

I am a Gold member. And the BF3 giveaway in my profile clearly states the Countries. It does accept my entry, but I really doubt whether they will count it as the giveaway also includes the card along with the game.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 5, 2011)

I already bought BF3 and am going to buy a new graphic card soon. What will I do with the BF3 if I get another free with the card?


----------



## Skud (Nov 5, 2011)

Gift Me.


----------

